# Strikeforce: Rockhold vs Jardine



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce: Rockhold vs. Jardine
Date: Jan 07, 2012
Location: Las Vegas, Nevada
Venue: The Joint at Hard Rock Hotel & Casino
Broadcast: Showtime












> MAIN CARD (Showtime)
> 
> Champ Luke Rockhold vs. Keith Jardine
> Adlan Amagov vs. Robbie Lawler
> ...












> Strikeforce middleweight champion Luke Rockhold is slated to defend his belt against former UFC veteran Keith Jardine on Jan. 7, MMA Fighting has confirmed with sources close to the fight. The title fight is expected to headline the organization's first event at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Strikeforce has yet to officially announce the card or any fights signed for it as of Thursday evening.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/12/...-to-defend-strikeforce-middleweight-title-ag/



> There's been a bit of a change of plan in Strikeforce with Luke Rockhold now slated to face Keith Jardine on January 7, 2012 according to MMA Fighting. The original rumored plans were for Rockhold to face Tim Kennedy but Kennedy is unable to take the bout as he has an undisclosed injury.
> 
> This is a shame as Keith Jardine has gone 3-6-1 since 2008, has never fought at 185 pounds and his only win of note during that span was over Brandon Vera at UFC 89.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/12/...rockhold-planned-for-strikeforce-middleweight


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I agree Jardine doesn't deserve a shot yet, I love the guy and am a huge fan. But the article says it all, never fought at 185lbs, beat no one of note in the last couple of years. The guy needs to re-establish himself. Shouldn't be hard in a 'feeder-organisation' like SF, but now is not the time.


----------



## gkettle83 (Nov 30, 2011)

This surely can't be for real? Are there no better middleweight fighters in Strikeforce that can step in there instead of picking a man dropping down from 205 because he's awful at that weight class?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At this point Strikeforce belts are a huge joke. 

Ever since Jardine left the UFC he has gone 2-1-1 with wins over no named guy's, fighting in places where they used stop watches to take times and not to mention his last gifted draw against Mousasi.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Jardine wins it will be a glorious day.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can Jardine even make weight? He always seemed like a huge LHW:


----------



## gkettle83 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Can Jardine even make weight? He always seemed like a huge LHW:


Time will tell i guess!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Having said what I said, as a fan....I hope Jardine takes this


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The Dean clearly doesn't deserve this shot, but I'm always excited to see him fight. He does bring it, regardless of the outcome. And I'm even going to go out on a limb and predict him to win. Though that's purely because I don't know all that much about Luke Rockhold, having seen very few of his fights.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Jardine has apparently been spending months on geeting used to the weight drop and cutting down...hope the dude is ready


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...A first time weight cut and an instant title shot for Jardine? He should have tested the MW waters with at least one fight to see how he fairs. Maybe he will do well. The poor guy has been on the losing end of some vicious, memorable knockout highlight reels in the UFC. I would like to see Keith get a piece of some glory in his career. It's still hard to believe he's the same guy who beat Chuck Liddell convincingly. I wish him luck...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jardine will win this by ground and pounding rockhold to a pulp, rockhold didn't deserve that decision against jacare.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I love me some Jardine but I think Rockhold will put him down.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm guessing this person is going to be the last title holder?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

what a horrible joke of a title shot.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember the state of Strikeforce right now. They've vacated three of their seven titles. More then likely this will be the last title defense.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

There will be no SF by the end of 2012


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> what a horrible joke of a title shot.


Still better than Rogers getting a shot after coming from a KO loss.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that was just a complete joke. Then again it was under the old Strikeforce and alot of what the old Strikeforce did didn't make sense. Most of those guys were replaced by old WEC personal.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

this will be jardines only chance to hold a belt.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Still better than Rogers getting a shot after coming from a KO loss.



Brett coming in winning 10 out of 11 of his previous fights...... title shot

Keith Jardine coming in winning 2 of his last seven fights...... title shot

You sure about that?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Still better than Rogers getting a shot after coming from a KO loss.



Brett coming in winning 10 out of 11 of his previous fights...... title shot

Keith Jardine coming in winning 2 of his last seven fights...... title shot

You sure about that?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And this won't be Jardine's really worth while belt to hold either. He's getting a currently second rate belt that will probably be deactivated soon. Though he does stand a chance I think.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...It seems pretty obvious that King Mo & Robbie Lawler need to get in the W column. I'm rooting for Jardine cause he's been the victim of some unforgettable nasty beatdowns and I would like to see him have a taste of glory. His unorthodox striking with very good leg/body kicks and experience against more top flight competition are his biggest advantages over Rockhold. Should be a good night of fights...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Weigh in results from Vegas:



> LAS VEGAS – MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) was on scene and reporting live from today's official "Strikeforce: Rockhold vs. Jardine" fighter weigh-ins.
> 
> Today's festivities took place at HRH Lounge at Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26839/str...ardine-live-and-official-weigh-in-results.mma


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Jardine has had Mike Dolce working with him, we'll see soon enough what shape Keith is in, and how his conditioning is without having any supplements in his diet.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I can hardly tell the difference between 205lb Jardine and 185lb Jardine, doesn't look drawn-out or emaciated in any way...awesome


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

LizaG said:


> I can hardly tell the difference between 205lb Jardine and 185lb Jardine, doesn't look drawn-out or emaciated in any way...awesome


I think he looks alot better here than he did at LHW. He's got a good chance in this fight and I hope he gets the win.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

OMG, Jardine looks completely emaciated and shrunken! Look at his face and jaw line, it's like he's been starved in a dungeon for months! 

With this serious weight cut, I predict he will gas quickly and spectacularly!




dudeabides said:


>


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Ciaci said:


> OMG, *Jardine looks completely emaciated and shrunken! Look at his face and jaw line, it's like he's been starved in a dungeon for months!*
> 
> With this serious weight cut, I predict he will gas quickly and spectacularly!


Pissing myself LOL


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

just watched the weigh ins here http://www.mmamania.com/2012/1/6/26...vs-jardine-weigh-in-full-video-from-las-vegas

Jardine looked horrible, imo. Way too drawn out in his face.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's what happens when guys cut weight. The question is can he recover from it in 24 hours? If he can he can still be a threat.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think people are putting to much into the way Jardine looked at the weigh ins, the guy has always looked awkward and I really don't think he looked as drained as others seem to think. 




















He looks really thin around the mid section where ass he was somewhat soft there before. The misleading thing is how sunken his face looks but you can see from the older pic that his face has always been pretty sunken.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The difference is that his face looked like a dent but now look like a sinkhole. His ribs look like they are going to burst out.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Is this the official discussion thread for the event? Or will one be made?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> The difference is that his face looked like a dent but now look like a sinkhole. His ribs look like they are going to burst out.


They were normally sunken though the cut just amplifies something that is already there.People are to used to seeing that only on fighters that had a bad cut. Thing is Jardine looks like a guy who has had a bad cut on a regular day.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Am I the only person who thinks he looks in really good shape?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Really looking forward to the Lorenz Larkin/King Mo fight. Great matchmaking there. Hoping Larkin can pull off the upset.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The prelims are about to start on that Showtime extreme channel in HD... nice :thumb02:


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Am I the only person who thinks he looks in really good shape?


No, I think he looks in good shape. lets hope he beat this chump Rockhold.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

8-6 Jardine in the polls? Huh.

I'm kind of hoping he wins; I just don't see it happening.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm going with Rockhold, Lawler, King Mo, Woodley, and Saffeidine but I hope Mein, Larkin, and Jardine win.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

If this guy with stupid hair who keeps his hands at his waists and his chin up wins I'm going to laugh.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Meisha Tate and dat ass for the win.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The strikeforce announcers really love their steel cups. I hear about them every single event these days.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Good fight, 29-28 Saffeidine.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SPLIT DECISION?!

Oh my God....


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Still good for a chuckle. Saffedine doesn't impress me at all...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Woodley 10-9.

Looks like a pretty standard fight. Don't get why this fight was made.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Mein is really hesitant to throw strikes. Maybe it's because of Tyron's takedowns. Although Tyron isn't exactly doing anything when he gets him down. The ref should stand them up more.

EDIT: Ok this is ridiculous. This is the definition of lay and pray. Stand them up already.

EDIT 2: I gave that round to Mein. Woodley did nothing except eat elbows.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rashad's wife vs. Woodley's wife needs to be made.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

wow...lmao...Tyron's wife calling him out for being boring is one of the funniest things I've ever witnessed in MMA.

His wife is sexy too, damn.

20-18 Woodley.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Woodley, what a boring fighter.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Save us Hendricks! Damn this ref is dumb!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nothing happens the entire fight but the second somebody actually works for the finish the ref stands this up. Amazing.

Terrible fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Too easy.

30-27 Woodley.

Definitely a bad matchup. Should probably put Woodley in with someone who can remotely challenge him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The stand up rule has to go, just awful.

It's a bullshit escape for fighters who are getting beat, if you can't get up tough shit.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

:laugh:

It's like the ref was on Woodley's team. Lets him lay and pray until Mein goes for a sub, then stands them up. Lol


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Woodley vs Hendricks, please.

What a boring fight. Woodley's lay n' pray is depressing.

I saw this against Daley and now against Mein.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Someone please blackball that terrible judge.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That ******* judge has to go!

Another split decision? How? How on earth could anyone give Mein that fight?!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Split!? Split decision!? Rofl.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Split decision again?

How can anyone give the fight to Mein is just surreal.

That judge needs to go, please.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Seriously, he should just be lynched. **** it.

Way too much leeway given.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jardine looks like hell.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

The MOTIVATED and PUMPED, Keith Jardine!

Oh, wait.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Jardine was really the face of excitement wasn't he?


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Cerroney! said:


> The MOTIVATED and PUMPED, Keith Jardine!
> 
> Oh, wait.


No kidding. He looks like he is sick and/or depressed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Another really bad fight where Lawal should win a very easy decision.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

What a horrible stand up.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kim Winslow is gonna be the death of someone one day.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice....TKO from full guard. Looked like he knocked him too.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Those were vicious shots. A little late stoppage but not as bad they make it seem.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice ground and pound. Not a fan of the guy, but really likes what he did. The ref should have stopped it a little earlier.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oooh..looks like a broken orbital. Very unfortunate. Larkin will be on the shelf for a while.

This is why fights like this are retarded. Larking was incredibly outgunned and now he's possibly injured. Awful fight for a developing prospect who has a bit of potential.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

The stoppage was a punch or two late, but I've seen worse.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

What an awful commentary. I dislike completely the way that Shamrock commentate the fights. He tries to be funny but at the time he ends like a jerk. This guy makes me wanna hear Goldie... yeah, that's right.

Nice display of ground and pound by King Mo, btw.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

This just feels like an upset. 

I'll blindly pick Amagov via some vicious Russian striking technique.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The King Mo fight was a stupid match up unless Larkin was just a late replacement.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lawler could win this quite easily if he takes the guy to the mat.

I'm taking Lawler by UD because I refuse to go against the much superior fighter...but bad tactics could easily lead to an Amagov win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LMAO! Militech owned the hell out of Shamrock. :laugh:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Or not...


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Hughes should hit Lawler with an illegal knee before every fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Pretty stellar finish. Amagov isn't very good though. 

But still, I can't get over how epic that zinger by Militech was. XFD


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

So it looked to me like the knee completely missed.

KO via ass to the top of the head?


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Noons vs Thomson?
Daley vs Mizaki?

Nice!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe Lawler farted?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Cerroney! said:


> Noons vs Thomson?
> Daley vs Mizaki?
> 
> Nice!


I like the first fight but Misaki is way past it these days.

Daley might kill him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Had no idea Jardine still trained at Jackson's.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> I like the first fight but Misaki is way past it these days.
> 
> Daley might kill him.


I not consider myself a fan of Daley, but the guy is fun to watch. I prefer to watch any fight of the over the hill Misaki that any Woodley fight. And that's saying something.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rockhold via left hook. :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh shit! Rockhold is a southpaw. Jardine has a chance!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Nope...then it was just the right hook that got him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jardine's chin is shot.

And Shamrock is horrible.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Jardine needs to stop this. He is awful and he's going to get himself hurt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't get why this man can't defend lead hooks. It's horrendous.


And man, as an aside, this card sucked a huge fat one. Abysmal matchmaking.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dang I was hoping Jardine would win. Then Strikeforce would have had nothing left except Melendez lol.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

That was a beatdown. Jardine needs to go find another job maybe as a coach.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Easy kid. You don't have much to offer Silva or most top 10 MW right now.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well that was a disappointing card for the mostpart. Sloppy fights.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn. Happened again. Keith getting brutally smashed. Taking nothing away from Rockhold, he fought well but I really wanted Keith to get some kind of glory before his time was up. I think it's time for Jardine to hang up the gloves. He's taken a backseat to too many nasty beatdowns. First time Herb Dean choked a bit. He could have stopped it a tad earlier knowing Jardine's brutal history. He was on all fours getting smashed. Maybe Keith could join in that bountyhunter reality show and make some dough. Rockhold won't hold the belt all year, somebody will snatch it from him. Overall, luke-warm night of fights. Many could have been stood up much sooner. I bet hot babes Meisha & Ronda will put on a show...


----------



## LevelX (Jan 8, 2012)

All I know is that, that flying knee to the air was the most devastating move I've ever seen. I have to give it to Robby, that was amazing. I think even Roddy Piper was impressed with that stunt. There should be an interview in Piper's Pit! Maybe Hulk Hogan can weigh in as well. :thumb02:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

LevelX said:


> All I know is that, that flying knee to the air was the most devastating move I've ever seen. I have to give it to Robby, that was amazing. I think even Roddy Piper was impressed with that stunt. There should be an interview in Piper's Pit! Maybe Hulk Hogan can weigh in as well. :thumb02:


...Welcome new member. I'm a fossil I know it...lol! Hey--the flying knee James Irvin put on Terry Martin is one of the very best ever. If you haven't seen it, it's probably on youtube. Check it out...


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Easy kid. You don't have much to offer Silva or most top 10 MW right now.


No kidding, I wonder who told him that a win over Jardine puts him in UFC Title contention?? He is getting a little ahead of him self..


----------



## LevelX (Jan 8, 2012)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Welcome new member. I'm a fossil I know it...lol! Hey--the flying knee James Irvin put on Terry Martin is one of the very best ever. If you haven't seen it, it's probably on youtube. Check it out...


Well, I just watched that fight. You know, that did look like the real deal. There had to be some compression on the neck. I have no beef with the UFC; those arm breaks aren't fake. Strikeforce, I have questions about. Strikeforce has a real cheesy feel to it. It looked like Dana wasn't even comfortable speaking on camera with that dork throwing his voice.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

-_- Did he seriously call out Silva?

Anderson would Forrest his ass within a round.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

That fight was hard to watch from start to finish. Uncle Dana should have one of his "Its time to hang it up" talks with Jardine. His chin is gone and his style lends itself to getting tagged in the dome.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah its time for Jardine to reitre.He have a life to live outside of MMA aswell,god knows how much damage he have already taken from all these koe`s.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

They shouldn't allow Jardine to fight anymore


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I see this happening a lot now...

Everytime a fighter does well in strikeforce they are immediately going to want to move to the UFC. Rockhold looked good. But he beat a guy who was cut from the UFC for a reason.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that is why he challenged Zuffa to bring some of the UFC fighters to Strikeforce. If they face him on his turf he'll be able to prove a point. Either that or they'll show him toughness.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I doubt anyones interested realy but what was up with these SD's on the Strikeforce event. Woodley should have been 30-27, won every round for a UD. Saffedine should have got a UD 29-28 and there was no way Burrell beat Terry. I had it 29-28 Terry.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Dear Tyron Woodley,

In an mma match, you are fighting an opponent.

Not a pillow.

Regards,
SigFig


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

pipe said:


> I doubt anyones interested realy but what was up with these SD's on the Strikeforce event. Woodley should have been 30-27, won every round for a UD. Saffedine should have got a UD 29-28 and there was no way Burrell beat Terry. I had it 29-28 Terry.


Yeah, I agree.

The judges, the referees (specially Kim Winslow), hearing repeatedly the annoying voice and stupid comments of Frank Shamrock and not having any solid fight, make this show very dull.

I expect more from you, Strikeforce... NOT.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

I fell asleep during the Woodley fight. Woke up and what do I see, Jardine laid out.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Blitzz said:


> I fell asleep during the Woodley fight...


So did Woodley.

On top of Mein.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I just loved seeing Luke wipe that smug smile off of Jardines face.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Dear Tyron Woodley,
> 
> In an mma match, you are fighting an opponent.
> 
> ...


:laugh:

It was brutal. The guy has potential to do more but chooses to dryhump. People talk as if GSP does that, but when you watch Woodley you'll see why so many are quick to stick up for GSP as he is 10 times more active than Woodley.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Tyron 'I can't fight' Woodley


That was ******* horrible!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ZUFFA should bring Marquardt back with no intentions of him ever getting to the UFC. But would add someone to 185. Everyone has basically fought everyone once or twice. Excepts Rockhold. 

But who are guys like Lawler or Jacare going to fight next?

Lombard seems scared and comfortable fighting outside ZUFFA vs. bums. But he should come in. If he can make it through the 185 division then he could be a star that comes over to UFC for a title shot. I think Rockhold would beat him though. And most likely Jacare too. Tim Kennedy might even out work him and tire him out quick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Marquardt is with BAMMA for now and is probably comfortable now. If he gets enough good fights then they might bring him back. In that case it might all go down well.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Robbie Lawler knocked the dude out with his dick...I just saw the replay.


----------



## bcolby20 (Apr 7, 2011)

damn you jardine! his home town is 90 miles from my hometown so we all kinda like him up here. dude is done though, never was great.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, he was up and down and very inconsistant to say the least. He would win against big name guys but then loose to nobodies. At the very least I can see him maybe getting a title in a lesser promotion.


----------

